# Msg From My_Ford_8N_1952



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Greetings to all,

I will re-post my photos from 1-20-2006 that came up missing on 1-21-2006.

Since it is a warm day here in Florida 70+ degrees I need to get some painting done on my 8N so I can have my Tractor back together by spring time. In time for the mowing season, I will also have more photos to post by the end of the day.

Thanks,
And stay tuned for more photos to follow! :hooray: 

Kevin


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Can't wait! Post away!:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Our apologies for the loss of your previous days posts. Our host's server crashed and that entire days posts were lost. We try our best to keep the board up but sometimes a rare occurances such as this does happen. We very much value and appreciate your participation. :thumbsup:


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Our apologies for the loss of your previous days posts. Our host's server crashed and that entire days posts were lost. We try our best to keep the board up but sometimes a rare occurances such as this does happen. We very much value and appreciate your participation. :thumbsup: *


Hi Chief,

Not a problem, things like that do happen from time to time, I just roll with the punches :dazed: and get back up! and keep on going.

~Kevin~


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Kevin,

What brand and type of paint are you using? I was looking at the govenor and head photo and trying to determine what it is.

Am always interested in the chemicals used...like Paint, Reducer (or thinnner) catalyst and maufacturer.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Kevin,
> 
> What brand and type of paint are you using? I was looking at the govenor and head photo and trying to determine what it is.
> ...



Hi Mark,

The governor red paint is CarQuest brand called Tractor & Implement Enamel "No. 14-275 Ford Red" comes in spray can. The CarQuest Red is slightly a little brighter red then what is on my tractor at this time. I'm sure the red paint that is currently on my tractor has faded some, but if your looking for a exact match I would go with the Red Paint that Just8Ns has, it is an exact match when you go by the model year of the tractor.

As to the paint on the 8N Head photo. This was painted by the previous owner, so I really don't know what paint brand or color number on this.

The Medium Grey on the other photo is made by "Tisco" No. TP-M1J957SE4LF-SP MEDIUM GREY Tractor & Implement Enamel. This paint was purchased from Just8NS.com - this paint is wondeful to use covers well and dries to a shiney finish and levels well, it takes about a day to a day and a half to dry, depending on weather conditions and temperature. Again the Tisco paint that I purchased comes in a spray can. It also comes in a gallon and quart cans for spraying with some thinning of course.

Hope this helps you,
Regards,
~Kevin~ tiphat


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

If you can find a place that handles paint manufactured by Van Sickle paint Mfg.Co. Lincoln, Nebraska!!

It is a Super Premium Tractor, Equipment and Industrial Enamel ,, I use a lot of Gloss Case I.H. Red # 455 70, as well as other Tractor flavors!!
Kubota orange, and grey, and some others!! They match all manufactures colors!!

If you wan't more info, I'll get it for you ,,, it is as close to orginal as one can find!!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *If you can find a place that handles paint manufactured by Van Sickle paint Mfg.Co. Lincoln, Nebraska!!............If you wan't more info, I'll get it for you ,,, it is as close to orginal as one can find!! *


Thank's Kevin,

Really just being nosey. The whole paint thing actually is from a career in custom painting, and now restoration of tractors and small equipment. I do keep my hand in it and try to do a complete about once a month.

Dean,

I'm fairly familiar with most automotive finishes, and have used them on everything from custom motorcycles to custom, concept, kit cars and off frame restorations. 

Currently (and for the last few years) I have been very interested in the industrial finishes. I have used the Valspar line and have had good results. Anyone familiar with the BPS paints knows that it is inexpensive and you can achieve excellent results....the one (BIG) problem is it lacks the ultra violet screening agents causing the paint to fade from constant exposure to the elements. Although no official connection with Valspar, and my personal opinions critiqued in a recent email, they sent me this a few months ago...It's Valspar's new "Restorations Series Tractor & Implement".

Somewhere, in my notes, I have seen or heard of Van Sickle.

Mark


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _


Maybe a close-up would be a little more helpful .


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark, where is that Valspar brand available from and how much per gallon? I would assume at least $20 a gallon but just guessing. Thanks!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OleGrandWizard _
> *Mark, where is that Valspar brand available from and how much per gallon? I would assume at least $20 a gallon but just guessing. Thanks! *


OGW,

They shipped me a pallet in Oct (Nov??) and told me it wouldn't be on the shelf until January (now). Valspar entered a contract with John Deere according to the V.P. of marketing and it is supposed to be available at the dealers as factory packs - quarts, gallons of paint, primer, thinner and pints of hardener. 

The approximate costs, retail were given to me as:
Primer - Gallon - $26.
Catalyst - Pint - $19.
Paint - Gallon - $40.
Thinner - Gallon - $20.

It is a very high solids oil base enamel, weighing like the old red oxide lead base paint use to. It covers extremly well using an HVLP gun. The hardener, used in the paint only, HAS Isocyanites and extreme caution should be used when mixing and spraying the paint. At 72*, this paint is dust free in 4 minutes!! Repairable in 2 hours and fully cured in 24 hours.

According to Bob Larson, V.P. of marketing at Valspar, this is the paint that John Deere is using at the factory on many models....Which factory and what models, I have no idea.

Regards, Mark


----------

